# New Here



## Mid-Life (Sep 17, 2015)

50 Year old member!
I belong to a couple other AAS Forums and at Ironmag FB page.
Been at this since I was 22.
Looking forward to being here and adding any input.


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## jas101 (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

